# Crappie Season!



## sc birdman (Mar 5, 2009)

Spring is in the air in Upstate SC - temps in the 70s this weekend!  The crappie are biting, and I wanted to see if anyone has experience with smoke-cooking smaller panfish.  These guys are too small to fillet, so they are scaled, gutted and cooked.  Lots of bones but great flavor when fried, so I bet they will be awesome when smoked.

All information gratefully accepted.

Rgds,
Brian


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 5, 2009)

Dang Brian! I want to go crappie fishing! Bet they are biting here too... I need to go check. lol

I have not smoked them, but bet they would be great!


----------



## voldaddy (Mar 7, 2009)

We filet Crappie all the time. Never smoked them, but I bet they would be good. Let us know the results if you smoke some.


----------



## sc birdman (Mar 7, 2009)

Y'all must have bigger crappie than us!  Most of ours run in the just-under-1-pound range.  Tried filleting a few of those and the flesh was about a millimeter thick, so went back to the tried-and-true "off-with-their-heads" method.  Hope to get out tomorrow and bring in a few more, hopefully bigger this time.  :-)


----------



## rw willy (Mar 7, 2009)

Corn flour and deep fried.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Mar 7, 2009)

Bird Man,
     Look forward to your report tomorrow. I spent a lot of time "growing up" in Covington, Ga. Lakes Oconne, Sinclair and Clarks Hill were my favorites. Love those Crappie!


----------



## deewain32 (Mar 8, 2009)

This was last year. All night with yo-yo's. 32 Crappie & 11 Catfish.

http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f261/racingfool32/Fish/?action=view&current=crappie.jpg


----------



## oleolson (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd LOVE to go fishing but there's still 3 feet of ice on the lakes here.


----------



## eman (Mar 8, 2009)

i know they got ice augers up there ole.
 crappie bite under the ice.


----------



## oleolson (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm well aware of that, I have ice fishing equipment.  We've had a lot of snow this winter.  A lot of lake access has been blown in by snow.  You'll either need a 4 wheeler or snowmobile to get around and I have neither.  Plus all the snow on the ice is causing a lot of weight and causing water to come up the ice holes.  Snow on ice can insulate it too and cause weak ice.  Hard to say what's under the snow.  I just don't trust it and will wait for it to thaw.  That's only a month or so away.


----------

